# Naming conventions - SL2, SL3, SL4



## gazhowell (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi, can someone help me out understanding the naming conventions used?

I understand the difference between the models when they are say sport, elite, comp etc, but where does the SL2/SL3/SL4 come into it? I know we are currently up to SL4, but what does that mean exactly - can you have say a Tarmac Elite SL2, and a Tarmac Sport SL2 etc?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

SL probably means "super light", and the 2,3 & 4 refer to the particular evolution. Just a way to keep track in the progression.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gazhowell said:


> Hi, can someone help me out understanding the naming conventions used?
> 
> I understand the difference between the models when they are say sport, elite, comp etc, but where does the SL2/SL3/SL4 come into it? I know we are currently up to SL4, but what does that mean exactly - *can you have say a Tarmac Elite SL2, and a Tarmac Sport SL2* etc?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The SL designations reference the molds/ layups used, along with some other enhancements (ICR, internal ribbing). 

The bold statement actually applies to the current Tarmac lineup, with the base model up to the Comp being SL2's.


----------



## dhbic (Apr 10, 2013)

Happy to be corrected but I always thought the SL designation came into being after Boonen had troubles with his back circa 2006-7. I thought the L part had something to do with a slightly longer top tube length to allow TB to stretch out more....


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

dhbic said:


> Happy to be corrected but I always thought the SL designation came into being after Boonen had troubles with his back circa 2006-7. I thought the L part had something to do with a slightly longer top tube length to allow TB to stretch out more....


So you mean that Tarmac Sport and Tarmac SL4 frames has different geometry?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ToffieBoi said:


> So you mean that Tarmac Sport and Tarmac SL4 frames has different geometry?


Nope. Save for the team geo (that is no more) Tarmac's geo is the same across their model lineup. Has been since around 2006, if not longer.

There was, however, a fairly recent change to head tube lengths of a couple of frame sizes.


----------



## s-one (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks op for asking this as I was wondering too.


----------

